# Coming Soon. Spear Boat Works Skiff Building Kits.



## Spear_skiffs (Dec 8, 2014)

I am excited to announce that Spear Boatworks will be releasing "skiff building kits." We will provide a hull created in one of our molds, the materials needed to build your own cap, as well as detailed instructions (video & written).

For a price list, email me at [email protected]






Learn more about our skiffs at Spearboatworks.com


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

I almost bought the mold that was up for sale, but it was hard to commit to it.


----------



## texasag07 (Nov 11, 2014)

Man I would love to see the low tide guide with 12 degree bottom. I like where they are going with this.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Very cool Harry, very cool! I think this is gonna do well sir! 🤙


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

So Harry, this is way cool. What all do you provide with your "haul." LOL


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Can't wait to see what you will offer.
Hope it's very soon!


----------



## hillcharl (Feb 7, 2011)

Very cool!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

@K3anderson check this out


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Very cool, I need to watch the video when I get a minute. I followed Capt. Brian Esposito doing exactly this on Instagram, and thought it was such a great idea. Harry sold just the hull (with floor I believe), and he made bulkheads and a deck. I love the idea!


----------



## Spear_skiffs (Dec 8, 2014)

ifsteve said:


> So Harry, this is way cool. What all do you provide with your "haul." LOL


We are able to customize that depending on the customer. The standard will be a hull that is gel coated and laid up in one of my molds. We will also allow options for including the trailer, materials, and any other needs. The buyer would build bulkheads, deck, etc. I have attached a few photos bellow of generally where the boats will be in the build out.

Email me at [email protected] if you want to talk or see a price list.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Harry. old buddy. I was just pulling your chain there. "Haul" versus hull.


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Spear_skiffs said:


> We are able to customize that depending on the customer. The standard will be a hull that is gel coated and laid up in one of my molds. We will also allow options for including the trailer, materials, and any other needs. The buyer would build bulkheads, deck, etc. I have attached a few photos bellow of generally where the boats will be in the build out.
> 
> Email me at [email protected] if you want to talk or see a price list.
> View attachment 152887
> View attachment 152889


Might send you mail tomorrow to discuss other hull options (width/length) or the verity you may have etc.
Thanks,


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Harry, which of you hull designs are you making available this way?


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

JC Designs said:


> Harry, which of you hull designs are you making available this way?


The Glades X tunnel would be ideal.


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

crboggs said:


> The Glades X tunnel would be ideal.


Agree!


----------



## Spear_skiffs (Dec 8, 2014)

Available Hulls will be
-Legend
-Evergladez 
-Gold Cup

I have info about each at www.SpearBoatworks.com


----------



## JC Designs (Apr 5, 2020)

Depending on price point, I think this will be a very viable option for many since Carolina skiff is no longer selling “kit boats”. Looking forward to what ya got cookin’ Harry! 🤙


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Spear_skiffs said:


> Available Hulls will be
> -Gold Cup
> 
> I have info about each at www.SpearBoatworks.com


Can you PM me a price on the Gold Cup hull?
Any pics of the bottom of the hull?
Thanks,


----------



## BassFlats (Nov 26, 2018)

Hmm. I have 3 tiller skiffs in my yard, can I fit another one


----------



## Rollbar (Oct 20, 2016)

Spear_skiffs said:


> Available Hulls will be
> -Legend
> -Evergladez
> -Gold Cup
> ...


@Spear_skiffs eMail just sent off your web site.
Thanks,
JB


----------

